# THE ULTIMATE NATURAL HEIGHTMAXXING THREAD GTFIH



## WeWillAllAscend (Aug 24, 2020)

SLEEP
You should be sleeping between Atleast 9-10 everyday Your body releases the most human growth hormone during sleep and that’s when your body repairs itself and grows the most getting good deep sleep is easily one of the most important things to do to grow taller. Make sure you are asleep before 12 since between 12-2 is when your body releases the most human growth hormone and it’s important you are asleep during this time. 9 hours of sleep between 11-8 is much better then 9 hours of sleep between 4-1. Make sure you turn you don’t use your phones computers or any screens 30-45 min before sleeping since the Blue light has been show to block your body from producing melatonin before bed making it much harder to fall asleep on time.

DIET: Your diet along with sleep are the 2 most important things you can use to influence your growth your diet should consist of foods with high nutrients. You shouldn’t need to supplement any vitamins if you do your diet is deficient and needs to be changed. You diet should consist of a lot of leedy greens which have high amounts of minerals phytonutrients and they also contain aromatase inhibitors Meaning they will reduce estrogen. You should be having high quality meat and eggs do not ever but cheap antibiotics hormone Injected meat since there nutrient content is destroyed because of the hormones and antibiotics. I removed reading a study showing that the bag store bought ground beef contains over 20 different chemicals and medications including Estradiol (Estrogen) and other toxic shit that destroys the animals health and Raises its estrogen. Make sure all the meat and eggs you buy is grass fed and gras finished never administered any hormones or antibiotic and you are good. Make sure the eggs are pasture raised cage free and any other title doesn’t mean shit. Also never never never never never drink store bought milk it’s insanely toxic it contains toxic synthetic vitamin d2 which has been linked to heart probelms and isn’t what you want and also has so many toxic chemicals and estrogen hormones in them it will destroy your hormone levels never drink that shit.

FOODS YOU SHOULD BE EATING
1 Liver the most nutritious foods in the world has basically every nutrient in the world and very high amounts of vitamin d3,b12,b2,A calcium,copper,k2 and basically every other essential nutrient. Cooking it will destroy a lot of the nutrients so to get full nutritional value eat raw but if ur scared of parasite or bacteria shit then cook it still a great source of nutrients (I’ve been eating raw liver for like 2 years no side effects at all but if ur scared it’s not a problem jus eat cooked)

2 eggs. Another great source of nutrients high in d3,calcium,A, and k2 which litterly 99 percent of people are deficient in.Also I remember reading something on another looksmax forum talking about how eggs have very high amounts of choline and that choline is great for hgh and they linked This study




__





19x Increase in Growth Hormone 60min After Ingestion of 1g of Glycerophosphocholine (GPC) in Young Male Subjects


The latest news from the realms of exercise, nutrition and supplementation science.




suppversity.blogspot.com





That study talked about 1g of choline
1 egg contains 115mg of choline so eating 10 will give you over 1g which is what I
recommend and what I’ve been doing for past few years.
EAT THE EGGS RAW: Raw eggs contain around 33 percent more omega 3s, 36 percent more vitamin d, 20 percent more zinc ,20 percent more biotin and 23 percent more choline. ( again I’ve been eating raw eggs for a few years and no negatives but if ur scared of salmonella or other bad bacteria then I guess eat it cooked but you will need to eat a lot more eggs to reach the same amount and eating 10 cooked eggs is way harder then 10 raw eggs. your testosterone will increase when eating eggs because of the cholesterol which is what testosterone is made out of. Eat your high cholesterol natural foods,

3 GROUND BEEF like the others on the list very high in essential nutrients especially k2

4 Raw Milk preferably goat or sheep milk.
Raw milk unlike pasturaiized milk doesn’t contain the toxic estrogen hormones chemicals and synthetic vitamins it’s loaded with nutrients especially high in calcium and d3.

5.Broccoli
High in minerals and some vitamins. Has High amounts phytochemicals which work to lower estrogen Good food all around no negatives.
These are just 5 foods I thought of. Obviously other stuff like chicken fish and other vegetables are also great these are just 5 I thought about. (Liver and eggs are essential since liver has the highest amount of nutrients in any food and eggs are also very high in nutrients and have a lot more choline then other foods)

foods to never eat should be obvious never eat candy,soda,chips,alchohal other shit like that
Also never eat fake meat like beyond meat and other vegan meats that shits packed with toxic chemicals and hormones.

This is basically what my diet has been like for the last few years
10-15 raw eggs a day
Between a quarter and half of a gallon of raw goat milk a day.
A few slices of raw liver a day
Good amount of vegetables
And my carbs are usually rice or baked potato
obviously there are days when I didn’t have that exact amount of food or had some other shit like if I was going out to eat but this is what I normally have.
I also recommend everyone try raw eggs and liver and try to get used to it I’ve never had any side effects and I doubt most of u won’t either but I guess if ur crazy high inhib or have a subhuman immune system then just eat everything cooked.

DECOMPRESS SPINE:
Most likely your sitting all day compressing you’re spine it’s important to decompress your spine pull-ups, chin ups are a great way to do this or just hag off bar for a few minutes even people down growing could probably gain a inch or two from doing this
Regularly. I try to hang off a pull-up bar everyday for around 2-3 min( not all at once)
When I wake up I hand for about a min same when I go to bed . If you don’t have a pull up bar in your house or anything to hang off like up on YouTube other stretches to decompress your spine.

INTERVAL SPRINTING.
Interval sprints have been shown to increase growth hormone by up to 771%


http://www.rewildthyself.com/sprinting-human-growth-hormone/



Basically what you do is sprint for 20-30 second and then rest 90 second do this 8 times for huge spike of human growth hormone.

THINGS TO AVOID:
1. normal soap is full of toxic chemicals that will raise your estrogen use natrual soap without any chemicals.

2 drinking out of plastic bottles that have been in the sun.
When plastic bottles are in the sun the plastic will melt into the sun and when u drink it you are drinking the plastic which is terrible for you and contains xenoestrogens and endocrine disruptors which will raise your estogen. So if your doing a workout outside or playing any sports make sure you don’t bring plastic water bottles.

3 putting on sun block when trying to get vitamin d from the sun
If your going outside to get vitamin d do not put sunblock on since the chemicals have been shown to block up to 99 percent of the vitamin d3 you would absorb if you didn’t have sunblock. Getting vitamin d from the sun is easily the best way to get it 30 minutes in the sun was equivalent to consuming 10-20k vitamin d iu. With sun block you will block your body from absorbing almost all of it.

SUMMARY:
Get 9-10 hours of sleep preferably before midnight

Eat nutreintaly dense foods especially eggs and liver preferably raw

Interval sprints raise hgh by a insane amount

Avoid drinking or eating out of anything plastic that’s been in the sun

if trying to get vitamin d from sun avoid sunblock

hope my first thread makes best of the best if you have any questions ask.
I will make A unatrual heightmaxxing thread Talking about estrogen blockers and human growth hormone injections and shit like that some other time.

EDIT: I forgot to talk about my success with my own advice. I’m 18 years old 6 foot 1 and I started doing the things I listed here beside the raw food and making sure not to drink out of plastic when I was around 15
I started the raw food and stopped using soap and drinking out of plastic i think a few months after I turned 16. My dad is 5 foot 9 and my mom is 5 foot 1 so I’m 100% my diet and slew had a big impact in my height and face. My brother who is a year younger then me is 5’9 and he doesn’t eat healthy and sleeps whenever he wants. I was around 5’8 when I turned 16 So I’ve grown about 5 inches in the last 2 years specifically when I started adding the eggs,liver,raw milk and getting to bed before 12 pm. It could of just been a crazy lucky growth spurt I got randomly but I think it’s obvious my diet and lifestyle had a big impact in my height.


----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Aug 24, 2020)

You forgot something
Pray to Gandi every night before bed to grow


----------



## Deleted member 5875 (Aug 24, 2020)

Cope you need hgh and genes


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Aug 24, 2020)

thanks for guide OP i grew from 5'7 to 6'1. +1 rep


----------



## St. Wristcel (Aug 24, 2020)

good greycel thread. You’ve been eating good food JFL like a farmers son which Is ideal so nice Job.


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Aug 24, 2020)

All of this just to not grow


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 24, 2020)

tldr

- sleep : 9-10 hours

- diet : quality leafy greens and no store-bought meat, liver, eggs, ground beef, raw milk, broccoli

- nutrients : vitamin d3,b12,b2,A calcium,copper,k2

- spine decompressing : pull-ups, chin-ups

- interval sprinting

avoid: normal soap, sunblock, plastic bottles


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Aug 24, 2020)

You will not grow a single atom from this stack


----------



## s3-s3 (Aug 24, 2020)

*“Just Sleep bro, Works for me”*


----------



## s3-s3 (Aug 24, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> tldr
> 
> - sleep : 9-10 hours
> 
> ...



Nigga Didn’t you make a thread about How meat is bad and it kills you?
Then why the fuck are you recommending it


----------



## randomuser2407 (Aug 24, 2020)

I am 6 foot 4 in height and when I wear my logger boots, I am nearly 6 foot 7, some shoes definitely have an impact on your height. In my case, it wasn't intentional, I just like the style of the boot, so it doesn't have to look obvious. Short guys can use logger boots or other types of elevator shoes to look taller, and most people won't notice that it's because of the shoes. A store clerk really thought that I was 6 foot 7 when I walked into a store wearing those shoes.


----------



## WeWillAllAscend (Aug 24, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> All of this just to not grow


Lol I forgot to add my experience with this I edited it to put it in but basically I grew around 5 inches in 2-3 years of following The advice in the thread it could of been some lucky growth spurt since I started puberty late but chances my diet and lifestyle didn’t impact anything are really low


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 24, 2020)

s3-s3 said:


> Nigga Didn’t you make a thread about How meat is bad and it kills you?
> Then why the fuck are you recommending it


i shortened the entire thread. that doesn't mean i'm advocating for it


----------



## s3-s3 (Aug 24, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> I am 6 foot 4 in height and when I wear my logger boots, I am nearly 6 foot 7, some shoes definitely have an impact on your height. In my case, it wasn't intentional, I just like the style of the boot, so it doesn't have to look obvious. Short guys can use logger boots or other types of elevator shoes to look taller, and most people won't notice that it's because of the shoes. A store clerk really thought that I was 6 foot 7 when I walked into a store wearing those shoes.



Imagine being 6,4 and browsing this forum


----------



## ThreadMatters (Aug 24, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> tldr
> 
> - sleep : 9-10 hours
> 
> ...


Just avoid plastic and u'll grow bro
Worked fr me


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 24, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> Just sleep 10hrs and u'll grow bro
> Worked fr me
> View attachment 616606


same i did one pullup and i grew 5 inches


----------



## ThreadMatters (Aug 24, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> same i did one pullup and i grew 5 inches
> View attachment 616611


5 inches in wideness


----------



## rainyseason (Aug 24, 2020)

I know there's eggs there but what about turkey or chicken?


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Aug 24, 2020)

@WeWillAllAscend did you sprint 3x a week or every day


----------



## WeWillAllAscend (Aug 24, 2020)

James97 said:


> @WeWillAllAscend did you sprint 3x a week or every day


I’ve been training mma since 15 and What I’ve done is 8 30 second sprints 2x a weak and 10 5-10 second sprints 2x a weak. 30 second sprints raise growth horomne by 771% and 5-10 second sprints raise by 400% so if I was going only for growth hormone benefits I’d only do 30 second sprints 4-6 times a week but I train mma so do both type.


----------



## WeWillAllAscend (Aug 24, 2020)

rainyseason said:


> I know there's eggs there but what about turkey or chicken?


That’s also good all meat that is raised grass fed and finished and no hormones and antibiotics is good for you and high in vitamins


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Soalian (Aug 24, 2020)

GHRP-2/Ipamorelin with CJC-1295 x3/day
Intense resistance training (anaerobic)
HIIT(anaerobic)
Cold showers
Fasting
Alpha-GPC

Do all this for GH optimization.

MK-677 will bloat the fuck up out of your face


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Aug 24, 2020)

Soalian said:


> Cold showers



where's the science behind this


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Aug 24, 2020)

Okay


----------



## Soalian (Aug 24, 2020)

Yeah that's the part of what I listed I can only find anecdata about this, not many scientific studies have delved into this it seems, because, well, "cold showers" are often put in the "folk's medicine" category,

but I trust my gut it benefits me and do it anyway, subjectively it has good effects on my immune health


----------



## Soalian (Aug 24, 2020)

James97 said:


> where's the science behind this


Yeah that's the part of what I listed I can only find anecdata about this, not many scientific studies have delved into this it seems, because, well, "cold showers" are often put in the "folk's medicine" category,

but I trust my gut it benefits me and do it anyway, subjectively it has good effects on my immune health


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Aug 24, 2020)

Soalian said:


> Yeah that's the part of what I listed I can only find anecdata about this, not many scientific studies have delved into this it seems, because, well, "cold showers" are often put in the "folk's medicine" category,
> 
> but I trust my gut it benefits me and do it anyway, subjectively it has good effects on my immune health


yeah feel the same way towards nofap


----------



## Soalian (Aug 24, 2020)

James97 said:


> yeah feel the same way towards nofap


I mean semen retention has scientific justifications behind it, it may upregulate androgen receptor sensitivity, thus allowing your body to utilize more of your testosterone.

And it may help upregulate D2 dopamine receptors as well, so at least there's some backing behind the theory,

aside from the woo-woo of "keep your magic fluid bro, it's the essence of life you're retaining bro!" and anecdotal reports all over the Internet


----------



## Soalian (Aug 24, 2020)

I guess I'll make a new thread about my experience too, I microdozed amphetamine (<500mxg) on three separate occasions in early 2019, and it may have sensitized the fuck out of my D2 dopamine receptors (dopamine receptors upregulation, as a hormetic defense mechanism against subsequent stronger attacks)

(akin to the guy who self-injects small doses of snake venom, in order to to inoculate the body against further attacks, such as the flu, etc... The body will ramp up it's endogenous defenses against ulterior invasions, read on Hormesis, antifragile mechanisms,etc...).

So now I'm permanently sensitized and my tolerance stays down, I always feel the mental benefits of low-dose amphetamine, without being on it.

And when I do take it, I only need to take 5mg to get the usual effects from 30mg, and I don't build tolerance.

It has been theorized in monkeys in some studies;

fascinating, potentially life-changing stuff


----------



## Obey (Aug 24, 2020)

step 1. get a job
step 2. buy hgh or inject peptides


----------



## RonnyColeman (Aug 27, 2020)

I have great results with Gen20 plus HGH. Can recommend using it!


----------



## RonnyColeman (Aug 31, 2020)

RonnyColeman said:


> I have great results with Gen20 plus HGH https://cronicasportiva.com/sh-genf20-plus-review . Can recommend using it!


Seems interesting.


----------



## bossman (Aug 31, 2020)

cope. this will only do something when you are like 8 years old


----------



## Oueyy (Aug 31, 2020)

Didn't read


----------



## JustAFewMM (Aug 31, 2020)

Not even the first letter


----------



## Tom2004 (Aug 31, 2020)

Brb just gonna stretch to grow 5” overnight


----------



## CasualFapper (Sep 2, 2020)

When you're 17 but haven't grown in 2 years... whatever im 6' its good enough anyways


----------



## yhaight (Sep 2, 2020)

why would you preferably have goats or sheep milk instead of cows milk?


----------



## yhaight (Feb 4, 2021)

@WeWillAllAscend what are your views in eating raw eggs??


----------



## Deleted member 12119 (Feb 4, 2021)

Larp city


s3-s3 said:


> Imagine being 6,4 and browsing this forum


----------



## Deleted member 12119 (Feb 4, 2021)

Idk Mae I think it’s mostly genetics.


----------

